# Plus Sized Actors/Actresses on TV



## louisaml (Jun 27, 2008)

I watch a lot of TV and I am shocked to find that there are very few plus sized actors out there. All the CSI'S, Criminal Minds, NCIS, Without A Trace, Bones, Burn Notice, and Psych, have no one of size. The only shows I have seen so far are Cold Case with Vera and Jeffreys and Grays anatomy with the character played by Sara Ramirez. Has anyone else noticed this. I'm bothered by this greatly.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 27, 2008)

louisaml said:


> I watch a lot of TV and I am shocked to find that there are very few plus sized actors out there. All the CSI'S, Criminal Minds, NCIS, Without A Trace, Bones, Burn Notice, and Psych, have no one of size. The only shows I have seen so far are Cold Case with Vera and Jeffreys and Grays anatomy with the character played by Sara Ramirez. Has anyone else noticed this. I'm bothered by this greatly.



Don't be offended, but are you just noticing this now? TV has been seriously lacking anyone with so much as a single roll for quite some time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv. Fat isn't the only issue... pick any ethnicity, a difference, any thing that's human and that we all run into everyday. 

I would bothered more if it wasn't commonly understood that tv isn't reality, and just as life doesn't get neatly wrapped up in 30 min or 1 hour segments, neither is the world composed of size zero beauty queens in designer gowns and $500 shoes. 

I can't get bothered about Hollywood, that would mean I'm taking it seriously.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv.



Exactly that.
I'm much more bothered by the fact that television is very celebrity-orientated (obviously so), and that it influences real people to think that life should be the way it is on television. I could care less about the lack of fat people on television. I'm much more bothered that "they" think Sara Ramirez is fat.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 27, 2008)

Add to this that any of the 'plus sizes' you do see on tv are usually all of what, a size 8 (if that)? No one is truly anywhere near plus size. 
Also along the lines of what AnnMarie said it seems there are only 'hot' looking people in the world of tv no matter where you go. Work in a hospital? All the doctors are hot. Go to college? Only hot people attend school. Plane crashes on a remote island? No uglies on that plane. And everyone, no matter where you go, has perfect straight white teeth.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess no one's ever heard of Dawn French or Camryn Manheim lol


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree that there aren't very many "real" people on tv, but isn't that what people who watch tv want? Remember 'Leave it to Beaver' and 'The Brady Bunch'? No ones family was like that (Of course I'm only 33 so I don't know for sure) but people liked to watch because they could escape from there lives for a half hour. Even shows that were more "real" like 'Roseanne' were not like my family. No family is that funny all the time. Or shows like CSI mostly show exciting on the job stuff because the other stuff is boring. How many episodes would the show with the family sitting around reading, watching tv, eating, etc. And then dad/mom the accountant at work doing data analysis last? Again I would prefer to see various types of people of different ages, sizes, colors...but that isn't what the majority want.


----------



## louisaml (Jun 27, 2008)

I forgot about Criminal Minds. Total Brain fart. Garcia is one beautiful girl. Shes got style.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv. Fat isn't the only issue... pick any ethnicity, a difference, any thing that's human and that we all run into everyday.



The only show that I can think of that included all sorts of "real life" people, the kinds that we run into daily, is _Seinfeld_.

Plus sizes, minus sizes, people who smell, people who don't smell, people who talk in the third person; people from all over the globe, people from across the street, people who live on the street... I could really go on. There's a long list.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2008)

C'mon, people! Just about every other ABC/CBS comedy for a while had the dumb fat guy married to the skinny smart wife! It's the According to Jim/Still Standing/King of Queens corollary.


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 27, 2008)

One of my favorite shows in the last decade was Carnivale and featured Cynthia Ettinger who portrayed a hootchie cootchie dancer in the 1930's and she had all the hallmarks of that classic beauty, with beautiful curves n all the right place. She appeared nude in several scenes as did the woman who played her daughter, Amanda Aday, who is the real life daughter of BHM Meatloaf.

I thought the show did as much for both women who appeared as a reminder of both classic beauty and a reminder of how beautiful women like this can find amazing dramatic and sexy roles today.

Also I almost forgot the show had a reoccuring role for Debra Christofferson who was featured in an article in BBW magazine. I didn't find a pic when I edited this.

http://www.bbwmagazine.com/celebrities_3_0004.htm 

View attachment 51923067.jpg


View attachment 421px-Amanda_Aday_1.JPG


----------



## cupcakediva (Jun 27, 2008)

Garcia,from criminal minds is a bbw that is actually "getting some" and sexy det morgan appears interested as well,i love her clothes and glasses lol!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 27, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Even shows that were more "real" like 'Roseanne' were not like my family. No family is that funny all the time.



Apparently you have not been to my house, we are funny like that all the time. I've always compared myself as a mom to Roseanne. That was the most real family on tv to me. Someone I know once said "I'd love to put a camera in your house, I bet it would be one funny show".


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 28, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Apparently you have not been to my house, we are funny like that all the time. I've always compared myself as a mom to Roseanne. That was the most real family on tv to me. Someone I know once said "I'd love to put a camera in your house, I bet it would be one funny show".



I wanna see you on cam, wink! That show would need the comedy and then all the sexyness of you, wink!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 28, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv. Fat isn't the only issue... pick any ethnicity, a difference, any thing that's human and that we all run into everyday.
> 
> I would bothered more if it wasn't commonly understood that tv isn't reality, and just as life doesn't get neatly wrapped up in 30 min or 1 hour segments, neither is the world composed of size zero beauty queens in designer gowns and $500 shoes.
> 
> I can't get bothered about Hollywood, that would mean I'm taking it seriously.



I think BBC is allot better at portraying "normal" looking peeps then we are on this side of the pond. When I first met Steve we were watching some British show, and I said about the co-star side kick woman "man, is she homely" and Steve said "No she isn't. She's pretty normal looking, we're just not used to seeing that here" I felt like a big jerk, but it also made me realize how brainwashed even I was by Hollywood stereotypes and the media.


----------



## butch (Jun 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I think BBC is allot better at portraying "normal" looking peeps then we are on this side of the pond. When I first met Steve we were watching some British show, and I said about the co-star side kick woman "man, is she homely" and Steve said "No she isn't. She's pretty normal looking, we're just not used to seeing that here" I felt like a big jerk, but it also made me realize how brainwashed even I was by Hollywood stereotypes and the media.



That is exactly what I was thinking-how it is different on the BBC. Robbie Coltrane gets to be sexy and large as life on the BBC in "Cracker," but when they remake it on ABC they cast the guy who played Murphy Brown's contractor, and he was (RIP) barely, a 'big guy' and not someone I would classify as fat.

I think as adults its easy to dismiss Hollywood and be able to read through their bs, but kids can't, and they watch the same things we do. I know as a fat kid growing up I wanted to see kids who looked like me on TV and in films, and I rarely did. When I did see fat kids, they were usually fat boys, and they had 'colorful' nicknames like 'Chunk,' or they were being coerced into dieting by the Engels clan in "Little House on the Prairie." Needless to say, it pissed me off and skewed my interpretation of my own and other people's fatness, since I didn't grow up in a fat positive household.

Also, things are getting better for folks of color, just compare Grey's Anatomy and Lost for an example of this. Funny, too, that the fat man on Lost weighs at least 300 pounds, I bet, and the 'fat' woman (I agree with you, Chimpi, Sara Ramirez isn't fat) on Grey's Anatomy is easily under 200 pounds. But Grey's Anatomy complicates things further with the character of Dr. Bailey, who I'd say is about the same size range as Callie/Ramirez, and yet she doesn't seem to get attention for being a bbw role model. I wonder why that is? Is it because she doesn't get to be sexy like Callie does, I'd guess?

I'd actually say Grey's Anatomy, except for their idea of what fat is, does a fantastic job showcasing diversity. Not only do they 'do' race really really well, they finally have a lesbian character on the show. if you want to complain about representation on TV, then lesbians have it as bad as fatties (and if you don't believe me, watch "The L Word"-rimshot-they call them jokes, people), so to see Callie getting it on with another woman, omg, thank you gods.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

The topic of fat celebrities has certainly been discussed before (as you might imagine, and with lots of photos.. yay!). It isn't too easy to search with various thread titles on multiple boards, but I found a few you might want to check out:

Size Positive Celeb Role Models

Sizeable Celebrities

Top Three BHMs You Would Sleep with


I didn't see this program mentioned before and I've never watched it, so can't comment as to whether it is a positive portrayal or not, but at least part of the cast of "Tyler Perry's House of Payne" fits the plus sized bill.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 28, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I didn't see this program mentioned before and I've never watched it, so can't comment as to whether it is a positive portrayal or not, but at least part of the cast of "Tyler Perry's House of Payne" fits the plus sized bill.



House of Payne, from what I have seen, is pretty positive. Not too much fat-centric negative comedy, though I have not watched the show extensively. There are some remarks about weight, but it seems good-natured and it is still made apparent that the married older couple (who I believe own the house) love each other get romantic and are attracted.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 28, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Even shows that were more "real" like 'Roseanne' were not like my family. No family is that funny all the time.



I always interpreted it as- no family is that unhappy and miserable to each other all the time.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 28, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv. Fat isn't the only issue... pick any ethnicity, a difference, any thing that's human and that we all run into everyday.
> 
> I would bothered more if it wasn't commonly understood that tv isn't reality, and just as life doesn't get neatly wrapped up in 30 min or 1 hour segments, neither is the world composed of size zero beauty queens in designer gowns and $500 shoes.
> 
> I can't get bothered about Hollywood, that would mean I'm taking it seriously.



Umm, I think that's true in the States. In the UK it's different. I watch a show called Eastenders on BBC Prime. I saw it once when an American friend of mine, from Berkeley CA, was staying with me. 
His reaction? ..."oh my G-D, where are all the beautiful people in this show, this is so depressing!"...
My response: "no, it's just real life".

As for fat celebrities, has anyone heard of Debbie Chazen? She is just wonderful!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

The lady who plays the housekeeper on 2 and a half men. She used to be in the original ER with Elliot Gould. She has done a lot of comedy and for many years used to be the only plus size actress on a show. I think her name is Conchetta Farrell but I can't remember.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 1, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> The lady who plays the housekeeper on 2 and a half men. She used to be in the original ER with Elliot Gould. She has done a lot of comedy and for many years used to be the only plus size actress on a show. I think her name is Conchetta Farrell but I can't remember.



Man, I thought I was the only person who knew about ER. 

View attachment 340x.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

And what I always liked about Conchetta was she never played the sterotypical BBW. Her roles like in 2.5 men, she tosses out zingers and she really makes the show interesting.


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always been attracted to John Goodman. Especially in Big Lebowski and Roseanne.


----------



## socal-richard-1957 (Jul 3, 2008)

When Oprah was bigger she was very hot looking....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

She's still pretty plump and curvy... I think she looks lovely.... 



socal-richard-1957 said:


> When Oprah was bigger she was very hot looking....


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 4, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> And what I always liked about Conchetta was she never played the sterotypical BBW. Her roles like in 2.5 men, she tosses out zingers and she really makes the show interesting.



I love that show. She is very funny and quite a bad ass.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 6, 2008)

Forget about TV. Go out and go to the movies and go see Get Smart. I saw it tonight...good movie, very funny, and the best part about it is that BBW actress Lindsay Hollister makes a cameo in THE BEST fat positive role I've ever seen in a film. She's only in it for one scene, but, that one scene is guaranteed to have all you girls (and guys) cheering her on before it's over.

I've always been a fan and supporter of Hollister. I know that she's gotten a lot of heat over some of the roles she's chosen over the years, but, she does us ALL proud in Get Smart.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lindsay Hollister is hot.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 7, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Lindsay Hollister is hot.



That she is, and it was great to see her in an empowering role in Get Smart, even if it was just for a few minutes.

As I said earlier, a lot of people give her slack for some of the roles she chooses, but my take on this is that she can either compromise her beliefs, or she can simply not make any money. I don't know Hollister on a personal level, but I know people who do, and there ARE roles that she has had to turn down over the years. So, while you may not like what you see from her in her previous work, bear in mind that it easily could have been much worse.

Hollywood simply isn't fat-friendly; isn't big enough for our kinda women to fit. When you're young and over 300lbs like Hollister is, it's nearly impossible to be cast as a leading lady. Yet, while she was not the leading lady in Get Smart, you can still believe that there was an FA or a fat girl behind the script who wanted to make a fat-positive statement and utilized Hollister to do it.

I would consider Hollister's cameo as a ground-breaking performance, and I hope that it triggers other films and TV shows to head in that direction. I didn't see the new Hairspray from last summer, but still, it's possible that we're on the brink of size acceptance on screens across the country and the world.

Film and television come together as the vehicle of choice to educate and entertain the public. It's sad but it's true. But still, the gay and lesbian acceptance movement moved several steps forward with shows like Ellen and Will & Grace, while other time slots are filled with characters from all backgrounds. It's our turn.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 7, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Forget about TV. Go out and go to the movies and go see Get Smart. I saw it tonight...good movie, very funny, and the best part about it is that BBW actress Lindsay Hollister makes a cameo in THE BEST fat positive role I've ever seen in a film. She's only in it for one scene, but, that one scene is guaranteed to have all you girls (and guys) cheering her on before it's over.
> 
> I've always been a fan and supporter of Hollister. I know that she's gotten a lot of heat over some of the roles she's chosen over the years, but, she does us ALL proud in Get Smart.



Mammy in a positive role? Is it opposite day already?

Seriously, though, I will have to see this. I never liked a thing about her before.


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd be bothered by the fact that very little of any "real life" people are represented on tv. Fat isn't the only issue... pick any ethnicity, a difference, any thing that's human and that we all run into everyday.
> 
> I would bothered more if it wasn't commonly understood that tv isn't reality, and just as life doesn't get neatly wrapped up in 30 min or 1 hour segments, neither is the world composed of size zero beauty queens in designer gowns and $500 shoes.
> 
> I can't get bothered about Hollywood, that would mean I'm taking it seriously.



It's the Nielsen family system of ratings. By focusing on a small sample of 'average' outdated audiences, it chokes out originality and diversity in order to stay cozy to the middle ground. Sounds a little too familiar elsewhere...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 7, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> Mammy in a positive role? Is it opposite day already?
> 
> Seriously, though, I will have to see this. I never liked a thing about her before.



Yes, you seriously do have to see this. And once again, you and many other people treat her very unfairly. Up until now, Hollister was and is a type cast. She's too big to just be an extra or even the supporting cast, so if a simpering fat girl was needed, it would be the only time she would be welcomed with open arms onto a set. I didn't see her entire appearance on My Name Is Earl, but I caught the ending, and she exchanged her simpering-fat-girl costume for a dorky-cashier-at-a-fast-food-joint costume and avenges herself by kicking the crap out of her abusive boss. Again, I didn't see the entire episode, but I don't remember any fat comments whenever she was on.

In conclusion, it's sometimes said in show business that "even bad publicity is good publicity". We probably wouldn't have a Halle Berry if it weren't for a Mammy, so be patient and cut Hollister some slack.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 7, 2008)

There's also another actress that seems to have just vanished without a trace, and that actress is Judy Carmen. She was never in any films that I know of, but, she's made a few appearances on TV shows throughout the 1990's. She was about 300lbs and absolutely gorgeous, and I can never seem to find anything about her on the internet. But here's what I remember...

I first saw her in an episode of Saved By The Bell in 1992, or possibly earlier. The characters were trying to raise money for a school dance and decided to auction themselves off as dates. When it came time for Zach to be auctioned off, his girl Kelly was right at the front line of a bidding war with another girl. Just when Kelly thought she won the auction, the fattest girl in the class spoke up and outbid her. Throughout the episode, Zach and this fat girl spend some time together, and it's clear that he's not into her, but there were absolutely no tasteless or hurtful fat comments. When it comes time for the dance, Zach tries to get out of going, then goes, but tries to get out of dancing with her, and the fat girl basically tells him to fuck off because she'd rather spend time with the finger foods (which, of course, was great for the ears of a 12 year old feeder). Zach drops the bullshit and does the right thing, and apologizes for being such a prick.

The second time I saw her was in an episode of a mini series called Johnny Bago, also in 1992. The show was far from an artistic success, it was basically a guy driving around the nation in a camper, finding action and adventure wherever it could be found. In this one particular episode, the vehicle turns over or something to that effect and he wakes up in a circus tent. Of course, Carmen plays the fat lady, but I vividly remember her telling Johnny how beautiful she feels and he eventually believes it. He falls in love with her by the end of the episode, but once his camper is back up and running, he has to move on, and that's the last we see of her.

Speaking of the last we see of her, I last saw her in an episode of Married With Children, about 1996 or 1997. Kelly was cast to star in a diet drink commercial, and the producers hired a fat girl with the same hair style to be the "before" girl. The fat girl is obviously Carmen, but she rarely appears in the episode and she's the only fat woman that's been on it that DID NOT get assaulted with fat jokes. Kelly winds up fucking the entire commercial up, and the end result is that Carmen's face is imposed over Kelly's body in the commercial. 

Carmen appeared onto my TV screen at a time when Roseanne was queen and Babes was on prime time. It seemed that fat women were finally going to come into their own in the early 90's, but alas, idiots like Carnie Wilson, Anna Nicole Smith, and Kirsty Allie all turned the clock back on us. While the internet seems to know everything about anything and vice versa, it still can't find much about Judy Carmen or the characters she has played over the years. IMDB is a bit helpful if anyone wants to look into it, though... 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0138387/


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 7, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Man, I thought I was the only person who knew about ER.



Don't forget in 1975, 'HOT L BALTIMORE', she played a prostitute. I love her and she was/is size positive. Gorgeous red hair and a great laugh!

Conchata Ferrell 
Role: April Green

http://www.tv.com/conchata-ferrell/person/715/photos.html?tag=stars;more_img;0

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_L_Baltimore


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 7, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Yes, you seriously do have to see this. And once again, you and many other people treat her very unfairly. Up until now, Hollister was and is a type cast. She's too big to just be an extra or even the supporting cast, so if a simpering fat girl was needed, it would be the only time she would be welcomed with open arms onto a set. I didn't see her entire appearance on My Name Is Earl, but I caught the ending, and she exchanged her simpering-fat-girl costume for a dorky-cashier-at-a-fast-food-joint costume and avenges herself by kicking the crap out of her abusive boss. Again, I didn't see the entire episode, but I don't remember any fat comments whenever she was on.
> 
> In conclusion, it's sometimes said in show business that "even bad publicity is good publicity". We probably wouldn't have a Halle Berry if it weren't for a Mammy, so be patient and cut Hollister some slack.



.........................No.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 8, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> .........................No.



'No' to what, Dan Ex Machina? 'No' to the fact that Hattie McDaniel won an Oscar for her portrayal of Mammy, hence paving the way for African American women in show business? 'No' to the fact that women of Lindsay Hollister's size are simply not wanted in show business unless it's for a "good" laugh?

Fat women are type casts. It's something that we're going to have to deal with until some doors are opened and some people are enlightened. Camryn Manheim was and is a champ in trying to make a difference on The Practice, and had it not been for a well-played card game, she never would have gotten the part; she knew that she wasn't getting the part because of her size, so she challenged the producer to a card game...if she lost, then she leaves. If she wins, she gets the part. She won.

And a few years later, the combined efforts of Carnie Wilson, Anna Nicole Smith, and Kirsty Allie erased all of it. Wilson had her weight loss surgery, Allie was sleeping with Hollywood hot shots to get movie parts on Fat Actress, and Anna Nicole Smith redefined what it means to be a fat slob. All shows were different, but the message was the same: fat is a handicap.

But for some reason, these women don't get nearly as much heat as Lindsay Hollister. The Vegas BBW Bash episode of CSI doesn't get heat, either, and the women were portrayed as whorish, reinforcing the belief that fat girls are easy.

But yet, it's Hollister's face that is used most for target practice around here. If her appearance in Get Smart doesn't attract some smiles and maybe change some opinions, then I don't know what will. The world is ready for some hot fat girls, and it's up to FA's in film and television to out themselves and start taking some initiative. Until that happens, we're going to have to deal with the type casts and the negativity, and you can't really fault Hollister for doing it when she's trying to make a living at something she loves and that happens to be all the work she has available to her.

On a side note, Hollister is the only fat actress I know of who has attended a NAAFA event to host a workshop.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 8, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Forget about TV. Go out and go to the movies and go see Get Smart. I saw it tonight...good movie, very funny, and the best part about it is that BBW actress Lindsay Hollister makes a cameo in THE BEST fat positive role I've ever seen in a film. She's only in it for one scene, but, that one scene is guaranteed to have all you girls (and guys) cheering her on before it's over.
> 
> I've always been a fan and supporter of Hollister. I know that she's gotten a lot of heat over some of the roles she's chosen over the years, but, she does us ALL proud in Get Smart.



When that scene came up I was afraid of how it was going to play out but I LOVE LOVE LOVED it...I had a smile on my face the rest of the movie. She did an absolutely fab job.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 8, 2008)

Good to know that I'm not the only one who appreciated this, and it's also good to know that at least ONE of Hollisters BBW sisters left the theater happy. I'm hoping that this is a step in the right direction for Hollister as well as fat actresses as a whole.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, she's an actress of sorts.... Robin Coleman aka "Hellga" from the new American Gladiators. According to her bio, she's 6'1 and 205 lbs. On the show, they always cover her up, while her smaller female counterparts get to wear two piece outfits and look "sexy".


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 8, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, she's an actress of sorts.... Robin Coleman aka "Hellga" from the new American Gladiators. According to her bio, she's 6'1 and 205 lbs. On the show, they always cover her up, while her smaller female counterparts get to wear two piece outfits and look "sexy".



Nothin' like a BBW kicking ass on TV, but, I'm looking at pictures of her now and she seems to have a good amount of muscle underneath the plush goodness.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen her and I honestly don't consider her a BBW.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I've seen her and I honestly don't consider her a BBW.



Muscular women are not my thing but I think that they could be categorized as being a BBW. However, I agree that at 6'1" and 205 she would barely be considered a BBW.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 8, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> 'No' to what, Dan Ex Machina? 'No' to the fact that Hattie McDaniel won an Oscar for her portrayal of Mammy, hence paving the way for African American women in show business? 'No' to the fact that women of Lindsay Hollister's size are simply not wanted in show business unless it's for a "good" laugh?
> 
> Fat women are type casts. It's something that we're going to have to deal with until some doors are opened and some people are enlightened. Camryn Manheim was and is a champ in trying to make a difference on The Practice, and had it not been for a well-played card game, she never would have gotten the part; she knew that she wasn't getting the part because of her size, so she challenged the producer to a card game...if she lost, then she leaves. If she wins, she gets the part. She won.
> 
> ...




I have to disagree with you. While I respect Hattie McDaniel's oscar and her right to make money at what she does I hardly consider her a way maker for people like Halle. I don't think she made any ways for African Americans to get respectable roles, just more of the same man pandering, shucking and jiving. It's people like Josephine Baker, Dorothy Dandridge and Cicely Tyson that paved the way for black actresses to move from off of the kitchen floor into the spotlight. Before Hattie they just painted up a white woman in blackface. Not too innovative for them to think of actually putting a black person in a black centric role but the success certainly paved the way for other studios to follow suit by paying blacks to portray servants and slaves. She made ins for black actors and actresses to get work but nothing more. Again not putting down Hattie, she did a fine job. Just that I think it's a stretch to credit her with paving the way for serious black roles. If you're going to credit her you should credit Shirley Hemphill too. I doubt someone envisioned Hattie or Shirly and thought, "Hmmmm. I think we shoud cast a black woman in our James Bond movie," unless they were looking for 8 second cameo of a wise cracking woman who runs the cheese cart. Just my opinion.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 8, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> t's people like Josephine Baker, Dorothy Dandridge and Cicely Tyson that paved the way for black actresses to move from off of the kitchen floor into the spotlight. Before Hattie they just painted up a white woman in blackface. Not too innovative for them to think of actually putting a black person in a black centric role but the success certainly paved the way for other studios to follow suit by paying blacks to portray servants and slaves. She made ins for black actors and actresses to get work but nothing more.



But THAT's what I'm talking about. No, we didn't go from Hattie to Halle overnight, but as you said, Hattie opened doors...and she did it in a time when segregation was strong in America. Despite the social inequalities that this nation had faced at that time, she still won an Oscar...that's HUGE. Black or white, male of female, she ultimately did what all of us have to do when it comes to a choice between making money or starving; she swallowed her pride. The reward was great, and black women of your generation as well as mine were inspired from it, have continued the 'push', and have ascended to great heights. But to ascend ANY heights, one must always start at the bottom.

Dan Ex Machina is not the first person to refer to Hollister as "Mammy". But I'll tell you this, if Hollister is to be the Mammy of our generation and culture (that being the size acceptance/Dimensions culture), then let us hope that she will continue to push more boundaries and inspire other fat actresses to demand positive roles as well as film makers to produce them.

Hollister has taken it on the chin for many years, and to me, Get Smart is her big payoff. It was honestly THE MOST positive fat actress cameo I have ever seen, and I am not being biased. Definitely go see it, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I've seen her and I honestly don't consider her a BBW.



I don't think I would consider Hellga a BBW, either. She's thick, but most of the thickness is muscle. Bear in mind, though, an American Gladiator is kinda required to be firm and fit. She may not be fat by our standards, but she's certainly fat by theirs; I'd consider it as somewhat groundbreaking to have a performer that's 20lbs overweight.

PS, I've got a thing for valkyries, so maybe I'm being a little too lenient.


----------



## olwen (Jul 14, 2008)

There's that chick from Gilmore Girls, who also appeared as the wife/friend in The Nines. I forget her name, but I notice when I see her. In the roles I've seen her in she's managed to play the wife or love interest. Rare in the movies. And there was that girl who played in that lifetime movie Queensize. And there is this indie film Fat Girls where the bbw -she's easily 300lbs has a sex scene, even tho it turns from hot to comedy. So what else is new. And I recall there is a large bhm with a thin girlfriend in Brick. I'm not sure if you could argue that his character is negative image of bhms, when all of the characters are bad guys since it's a noir film....

I don't watch much teevee these days anymore tho so my bbw/bhm sightings have gone well off the radar.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't seen any of that stuff, though I've heard mostly good things about Phat Girlz. I'm quite the Mo'Nique fan (she reminds me of Nel Carter, who I absolutely adored, even as a child), so eventually I'll check it out.


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2008)

I didn't mention Phat Girlz, LOL. Seemed too obvious. I have mixed feelings about Mo'nique. Sometimes I like her and sometimes I think she's crass...I'm just not a fan of crass comedy from anybody. So there are times when I root for her and times when I want her to go away. I just haven't come anywhere near resolving my love/hate relationship for her. But I liked Phat Girlz. I thought it was a little long, but the film had a positive message overall and I'd watch it again.

One day I decided to netflix every movie I could find that had a fat person as the main character and I came across _Fat Girls_. Oh....lol, Fat Girls, not Phat Girlz. Two different movies. Fat Girls is about an akward gay boy and his straight fat female best friend living in a small conservative town.

Also I realized that there is a new show on Adult Swim (I mostly watch cartoons) called Fat Guy Stuck in Internet. The guy really isn't that fat, IMO, but the show is still interesting in a weird way, and he is the hero of the show who is surrounded by idiots. So, although the show is a comedy, he's not the butt of all the jokes all the time.


----------



## butch (Jul 15, 2008)

On Spike there's a new partly improvised sitcom called The Factory, and there is quite the cute fat guy on that. I've only seen one episode, so I can't say much about it.

I think the woman from Gilmore Girls is now on the ABC sitcom Samantha Who?, btw.

PS-I wish there was another season of Mo'Nique's Charm School on VH1. I loved that show so much.


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2008)

Charm School made me cringe. But then most reality shows make me cringe. Yikes.


----------



## butch (Jul 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> Charm School made me cringe. But then most reality shows make me cringe. Yikes.



That was part of its, ahem, charm. But then again, I'm firmly in the love Mo'Nique camp, even when she's crude or playing a stereotype. Must be cuz she's a Charm City girl.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 15, 2008)

I loved Nell Carter. She was wonderful.


----------



## olwen (Jul 15, 2008)

butch said:


> That was part of its, ahem, charm. But then again, I'm firmly in the love Mo'Nique camp, even when she's crude or playing a stereotype. Must be cuz she's a Charm City girl.



I could have sworn she was from Atlanta.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I loved Nell Carter. She was wonderful.



So was her show, "Gimme a Break". I don't remember much of it aside from it being one of my defining moments as an FA...at a mere 5 years old or so. I had already known long before that I found fat women beautiful, but to see one on TV and to see her not being portrayed as a victim of any kind really said something to me as a child. I was too young to look into it but I still always had a good feeling about Nell Carter, and I was very happy to see her back in action on "Hangin' With Mr.Cooper" several years later.

Her death was a sad moment for this FA...still is.


----------



## butch (Jul 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> I could have sworn she was from Atlanta.



See, I know all about Mo'Nique-she was raised in Baltimore, moved to Atlanta with her first husband, but then came back to Baltimore after she left her husband, where she got her start in stand up.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 16, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> So was her show, "Gimme a Break". I don't remember much of it aside from it being one of my defining moments as an FA...at a mere 5 years old or so. I had already known long before that I found fat women beautiful, but to see one on TV and to see her not being portrayed as a victim of any kind really said something to me as a child. I was too young to look into it but I still always had a good feeling about Nell Carter, and I was very happy to see her back in action on "Hangin' With Mr.Cooper" several years later.
> 
> Her death was a sad moment for this FA...still is.



Yes indeed. I thought she was beautiful also. She had a hard early life. Bless you Nell.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> Charm School made me cringe. But then most reality shows make me cringe. Yikes.



I didn't really like Charm School it was kind of like Bad Girls Club which I didn't like either. I really liked the FAT chance stuff especially Paris. The part when they all got naked and painted themselves was so cool. Does anyone know if there are any more in production?


----------



## Tooz (Jul 16, 2008)

I...loved charm school. :x Delicious junk food for my brain.


----------



## olwen (Jul 16, 2008)

butch said:


> See, I know all about Mo'Nique-she was raised in Baltimore, moved to Atlanta with her first husband, but then came back to Baltimore after she left her husband, where she got her start in stand up.



I liked her early stand up. But really, how could you not pay attention to her, when there aren't many black female comedians, period.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> I liked her early stand up. But really, how could you not pay attention to her, when there aren't many black female comedians, period.



Agreed. Roz from last season of Last Comic Standing was hilarious.


----------



## butch (Jul 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> I liked her early stand up. But really, how could you not pay attention to her, when there aren't many black female comedians, period.



True, true. I read an interesting book, I think it was called Honey, Hush, all about black female comedy in the US. It was more of a collection of various humorous stories and such, but it did have some interesting analysis, too. Worth reading if you're interested in the history and development of black female humor.

Wanda Sykes is fantastic. Another MD girl doing well in the world of comedy. I've also liked Kim Coles, whose size helps me bring this back on topic as I finish my post.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2008)

butch said:


> True, true. I read an interesting book, I think it was called Honey, Hush, all about black female comedy in the US. It was more of a collection of various humorous stories and such, but it did have some interesting analysis, too. Worth reading if you're interested in the history and development of black female humor.
> 
> Wanda Sykes is fantastic. Another MD girl doing well in the world of comedy. I've also liked Kim Coles, whose size helps me bring this back on topic as I finish my post.



Wanda Sykes is a little racist for my tastes.....unless its all an act in which case I praise her for comedic value.

Nichelle Nichols on Star Trek...now she was uber gorgeous, and humorous at times


----------



## Tooz (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Sykes in Pootie Tang. :x


----------



## cynthialeigh (Jul 18, 2008)

If you want to actually see plus-size people in films, ignore anything that has period costuming.

Most of the films only make costumes that go up to a size 8, so there aren't even any extras on set that are plus-sized unless they're a featured extra/principle actor. And even then, it's rare.

Most regular films have "real" people in them, but they're just so far off in the background (crowd scenes are great for this), and often obscured by the "hot skinny girls" that got put in front by the PAs/Director/Producer.

And being plus-sized really does mean you're type cast in Hollywood. (I'm speaking from personal experience here.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hasn't anyone mentioned Sara Rue?

I mean, nowadays, she likes your average Hollywood blonde, but remember when she was a redhead? She was in a show called "Popular", and one called "Less Than Perfect". She also had small roles in "Pear Harbor" and "The Ring". The movie to watch however, is a indie drama called "Gypsy 83". It's a very good little film, Sara plays the lead... and she's great in it, and also very cute. She has a sex scene with a Amish too


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 20, 2008)

That's what I've always hated about TV, they never show real people of real size in real situations unless they're making fun of them.

I HATE reality TV with a passion. I seriously think this stuff is dumbing America down. My sister watched the Bad Girls Club, and they had a big girl on there. To advertise for their reunion show, the commercial only showed one clip: An audience member insulting the big girl. Oh that's wonderful. 

I always say when you sign up for a reality show, you're asking for it. Big or skinny, they're out to humiliate you for THEIR entertainment. But it's worse if you're a big girl, they'll pit all the other contestants/guests/morons against you. It's the same formula for every reality show. Wash, rinse, repeat.

The same crap happens in American Idol and So You Think You Can Dance. You could be an excellent singer/dancer, and they'll send you away if you're fat. Because only skinny people can sing well *cough* B.S.*cough*

Today's TV sucks. I'm gonna go watch my Family Guy Season 3 DVD (Their best season in my honest opinion)

Bravo Out.


----------



## buttslmao (Jul 20, 2008)

How can anyone seriously think Phat Girlz was worth watching and not even give Hairspray a try?  Not to knock on Phat Girlz too much, I love Mo'nique, but not only was Hairspray a great movie, but Nikki Blonsky is all kinds of awesome. 

View attachment blonsky-sag-awards (Medium).jpg


----------



## rainbowman (Aug 26, 2008)

There are some really womnderful role models on /British TV and stage. Just a few:

Ruth Jones - writer and star of "Gavin and Stacey" http://www.davidhigham.co.uk/html/Clients/Ruth_Jones

Ella Smith -star of Fat Pig in the West End and her uinderstudy -Katie Kerr

http://wooller.com/default.asp?page=10858&ID=22490&offset=0

Katy Brand - Not an actress, but a very funny comedienne - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1n_2SLyx1w


----------

